# possible m3 purchase...help



## TurboBoon (Mar 24, 2004)

Sorry that last one i hit enter too fast. my names boon i am new to the forum and am in seattle, wa. i've been essentially hanging/working with VW tuners working and researching primarily GTIs with 1.8t setups but have decided that i want to try some N/A fun. Suffice to say i am in the market for an M3 and have been looking around at some 97 and 98s. But i have a few questions that i cant find the answers too online or in mags so i was hoping for a few answers. First, m3s with 50-60k miles on them appear to be more or less solid, but i heard once that 540s from this era had some longterm engine problems and i am wondering if there was anything known about the m3s. Did all E36 M3s come with the 3.0 litre 6 cyl in 97/98 or were there other engines. does ESP or traction control come with or were those extra? and is there a different between those m3s that have a mesh lined below the grill or those that do not (some sort of premium package). Also, does anyone know how hard it is/cost to get a set of vadar seats? (those things look so good). Sorry to load with real basic questions, but i'm just getting into the bimmer scene.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

540s and 740s with the 4L (as opposed to the 4.4L) did have some problems. These issues are not present in the E36.

95 M3s have 3L, 96-99s have 3.2s.
ASC (traction control) was standard starting in 96...not available in 95.

the differences in the grill is the difference between having and not having the lux package (they also have the lux wheels...aka soccer ball wheels)

vader seats should be able to be found pretty easy from a junk yard...dealer cost will be very expensive. besides they are not comfortable IMO for more than daily driving.


----------



## TurboBoon (Mar 24, 2004)

Bruce said:


> 540s and 740s with the 4L (as opposed to the 4.4L) did have some problems. These issues are not present in the E36.
> 
> 95 M3s have 3L, 96-99s have 3.2s.
> ASC (traction control) was standard starting in 96...not available in 95.
> ...


Thanks man, is there anything else you know of i should worry about?

Also, i;ve sensed from looking around its not kosh to put non bmw wheels on a bmw, this true?


----------



## TurboBoon (Mar 24, 2004)

Also, is the Luxury package worth the extra cash? is there anything differen aside from the Vaders/mesh girll that would affect...i dunno...performance?


----------



## 95MPOWER (Mar 21, 2004)

Vader seats do look sick. I have them and they dont seem that uncomfortable. In my opinion, I wouldn't worry about what package it is etc. I would just try to get the cleanest, 5spd M3 for the best deal.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

TurboBoon said:


> Thanks man, is there anything else you know of i should worry about?


Realize that any E36 M3 will be due for about $2k worth of work at 60k miles. The shocks will need to be changed and the radiator/thermostat housing and water pump will need to be replaced proactively (IOW don't wait for the failure, it is a question of when not if).


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

And the radiator at 100k miles.

If the car was heavily tracked or modded, you should have a knowledgeable shop check out the rear subframe and sway bar mounting points. These are known weak spots in the E36 chassis.

Also the Rear Trailing Arm Bushings.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

The vader seats are not comfortable in long trips for some people (like me) - they don't have much lumbar support. The premium package did not effect performance at all that I recall, it just added weight.

Come in with your eyes open - read the sticky thread in this forum about common maintenance issues. There is a lot of stuff to take care of at 40k to 60k.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

rwg said:


> There is a lot of stuff to take care of at 40k to 60k.


AMEN!!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> And the radiator at 100k miles.


I personally wouldn't go past 60 before replacing the radiator. You are living on borrowed time past 60.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

My problem is that I bought a CPO car specifically to cover stuff like this. I have to wait for stuff to fail . . . not a great feeling when you know that it could be the next time out.


----------



## TurboBoon (Mar 24, 2004)

I am deciding between an e36 m3 and a 20th anniversary GTi...any thougths?


----------



## 95MPOWER (Mar 21, 2004)

The GTI is pretty nice and I think is a respectable car. You won't get looks in a GTI though, but a M3, yes. There just seems to be respect given to somebody who drives one. For example, last week I went to Good Guys and the guy working there came up to me and was totally be friendly and wanting to talk about M3's and how he wants one etc. Thats cool though, cuz it made me feel good to have one.


----------

